# Peter Steele dead or alive? - Type O Negative member dies age 48?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.smnnews.com/2010/04/15/peter-steele-dead-at-48-confirmed-type-o-negative-singer/

RIP if the story is true.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I read over on Roadrunner Record's site that Josh Silver, the band's keyboardist confirmed it. This is very sad indeed. I am a HUGE fan of these guys. I still remember the first time I heard _Bloody Kisses_ one of the best albums of all-time.

RIP, Peter. You will be missed, brother.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Problem loading page.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Sad but true.... R.I.P.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

R.I.P. Hope there is a "Halloween in Heaven"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

damn drug's got another one when will they learn too sad RIP


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My little honorarium I plan for my haunt is on my B log.
http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/peter-steele.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

But everyone thought he was dead in 2010 too.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I know that. I just didn't know it 'till this year and I still thought it would be cool to do. I just didn't want to start a new thread.


----------

